# Blazers v. Hawks Game Thread (11 a.m. PST start time)



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

The game's set to tip off shortly. Steve Blake is back in the starting lineup.

Horford won't start, and Acie Law is questionable.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Blazers are shooting 61% but are only tied so far, mostly thanks to the Hawks getting to the line often and the Blazers coughing up 6 turnovers so far.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Martell's having a good game so far. 10 points on 2-3 shooting (4-4 from the line), 3 boards, 0 turnovers so far.

Blazers opening their biggest lead of the game. Sergio's in there now.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Sergio seems to be pressing. He needs to let the game come to him, instead of forcing the issue. 

And as I write this, Wheels says Blake is about to check in.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Przybilla with a nice half. 4pts, 8rbs, 3blks, 2-2FTs.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> Przybilla with a nice half. 4pts, 8rbs, 3blks, 2-2FTs.


Yeah he's done pretty well in (somewhat) limited time so far this pre-season. Too bad he missed that dunk near the end of the half.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Well this is frustrating. Portland's had a few turnovers early in the second, and Atlanta's converting on every chance they're given.

It wouldn't be so bad, but Blake and Joel -- two possible starters -- are responsible so far.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Is this game on the radio? I've been listening to the KXL internet stream (I don't have a radio here) for at least 20 minutes, and there have been nothing but commercials. Is KXL the all commercials all the time station or something?

Is there another link I can use to listen to the game?


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

BBert said:


> Is this game on the radio? I've been listening to the KXL internet stream (I don't have a radio here) for at least 20 minutes, and there have been nothing but commercials. Is KXL the all commercials all the time station or something?
> 
> Is there another link I can use to listen to the game?


Not sure if this works, but you can try this

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/!CuLTxJkP1JoeKNy5vgr01Y!AYp0LurMehJMMC!ubBxsHTXOgaK5gtJDcMxOycTaL2nBU24G3E3XJCTnnLi1!HkEzomnHMn!xZXRREVEX1m5wMLrc2mEf6kS7AnQMUQ*?e=.asx


----------



## toutlaw25 (Aug 7, 2005)

BBert said:


> Is this game on the radio? I've been listening to the KXL internet stream (I don't have a radio here) for at least 20 minutes, and there have been nothing but commercials. Is KXL the all commercials all the time station or something?
> 
> Is there another link I can use to listen to the game?


Go to nba.com, they have free audio league pass for all the games this year.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Frye has to mix up his offensive attack. As big as he is, he should be able to bang down low.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks. That's more like it. :clap:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow, Joel with 4 blocks and 11 rebounds in 24 minutes. Not too shabby.

Martell with 6 rebounds and 2 assists so far. That's a relief.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I wouldn't worry about Martell with the rebounding. In the past that has been one of his more consistent statistics.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Man Joel is a defensive monster (in pre-season). He's making guys alter shots, taking charges, and his per minute rebounding numbers this preseason are very impressive. If he stays healthy, he will be the perfect backup to Oden. :clap:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

hasoos said:


> I wouldn't worry about Martell with the rebounding. In the past that has been one of his more consistent statistics.


It's funny how negative some people got after his rebounding goose egg last game. That's why they play these practice games. Webster has a lot of tools, and he's young enough that he has time to learn how to use them, and to gain some consistency. So far it looks like he has his head on right, and if so he can only get better from here.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

BBert said:


> It's funny how negative some people got after his rebounding goose egg last game. That's why they play these practice games. Webster has a lot of tools, and he's young enough that he has time to learn how to use them, and to gain some consistency. So far it looks like he has his head on right, and if so he can only get better from here.


Listening to the game, it seems like he's playing within the flow of the game. He's had only one FG attempt in the half, but is finding the open man on offense, instead of forcing. Considering how hot he is, you'd think that this isn't a good thing, but we're winning. 

I'd say that Nate playing him the most mins. (of any player) in the past three games that he has the lead for starting SF.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice! Jack leading a successful fast break. Aldrige with the slam!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

You know just a few days ago Nate was mentioning how there were too many pre season games, and that they would have the rotation figured out after about 5 games. The thing I am trying to figure out, is do they want to keep Webster off the bench as a scorer, or do they want to start him, because he is out playing Outlaw, and if you notice, he is getting more minutes easily, which to me shows Nate having confidence in him. So now I am really wondering what they are going to do.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Aldridge is playing really effectively today. 27 points in 26 minutes today! That goes along with 8 boards and 3 steals (oh, and 3 turnovers).


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

only 3 games, but 84% from the line as a team so far with 2nd-best ft shooter not playing is very encouraging


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

It seems at least (so far) that Martell is a shoe-in to start at SF. If Travis can't beat out Jones, maybe he can be the backup PF?

As for Aldridge: :yay: 

And we are scoring over 100 ppg in preseason. :clap2:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I liked what I heard today.

Martell didn't score a ton of points, but he didn't need to. In fact, I liked the 6 boards, 3 assists, 0 turnovers.

14/6 from Frye wasn't bad, either.

And the team has scored 100+ in all three of its game this year. We'll see how it carries over into the regular season, but it's encouraging so far.

They didn't lose the rebounding battle, either -- yet another good sign.

That turnover number, though. Yikes!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> only 3 games, but 84% from the line as a team so far with 2nd-best ft shooter not playing is very encouraging



Ya that will keep you in a lot of games even if your shots are not falling as long as you maintain the agressiveness.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Martell shot 6 field goals and 6 free throws. I hope that means he was working on taking the ball to the basket today.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice game! We keep this up we might make the playoffs this year!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Resume said:


> Nice game! We keep this up we might make the playoffs this year!


Sorry to go OT, but check your PMs, Resume. I sent you information about the fantasy league, and if you don't sign up in the next 15-20 minutes, we don't get a live draft.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

can you sign up for me? i am on my cell phone and cannot check messages. what info do you need from me to sign up for me? please help i wanna do the draft!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Resume said:


> can you sign up for me? i am on my cell phone and cannot check messages. what info do you need from me to sign up for me? please help i wanna do the draft!


Your Yahoo! account name and password, I believe.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok, it's obvious that we are a better team without Roy playing!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Resume said:


> can you sign up for me? i am on my cell phone and cannot check messages. what info do you need from me to sign up for me? please help i wanna do the draft!


Tell you what ... we're changing the draft to 10:30 a.m. next Saturday. Sign up ASAP.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

i'm in. we can do it now. if my phone let's me lol


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Resume said:


> i'm in. we can do it now. if my phone let's me lol


Yahoo! wouldn't let me change the draft to later today, and we had to be set a few minutes ago. So I changed the draft to next Saturday.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

cool deal


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Only One Assist For Lamarcus? Black Hole!!!!!


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Aldridge was an absolute beast today: 29 points, 9 boards, 10-18 shooting, 9-10 free throw line, 3 steals


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

zach who?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Resume said:


> zach who?


The Z-Bo influence lives on! :biggrin: LA tried (and missed) a 3-pointer today. Wheeler sounded really surprised when he put it up.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

in his first three games, Aldridge is averaging 20 points on 50% shooting and 7.6 boards in 26 mpg. 

not bad at all.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

mook said:


> in his first three games, Aldridge is averaging 20 points on 50% shooting and 7.6 boards in 26 mpg.
> 
> not bad at all.


That's nothing. Joel is leading the league in FG% :biggrin:


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice numbers for LMA! I think our team is going to surprise us this year.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I think Martell deserves more talk. He's done extremely well and in my opinion, should be a no brainer for the starting SF spot.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I also think Martell deserves more hype, but with the way LMA is playing its hard to spread enough around. 

Webster is a shoe-in right now to start at SF. He is playing amazing, and if he can keep this up he is exactly what we need at SF.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

The Hawks comment on today's game.

Josh Smith:



> "I'll take the blame for this one," said Smith, who finished with 12 points, six rebounds and five blocks before fouling out late in the game. "LaMarcus is a good player and his offensive game has improved tremendously. And he got them off to a good start and got their team rolling and that was it....
> 
> "A lot of it starts with your ability to work in the paint. They owned that real estate today and that knocked everything out of whack for us. It's as simple as that.


A lot of opponets are bound to surprised by Aldridge this year. This should be a sentiment echoed by many opposing PFs. 

Joe Johnson:


> "Honestly, I think our bigs took their bigs lightly and they just got outplayed," Hawks captain and All-Star Joe Johnson said. "Then they played zone practically the whole game. And if you can't make an outside shot, they're going to stay in it. And we didn't fight back like we know how, so it's something you go back to practice and fix."


Nate did say that the Blazers would play more zone this year.

Hawks' coach, Mike Woodson:


> They kicked our bigs pretty good," Woodson said. "That can happen. That was something I kind of challenged our guys on after the game, that we have to be better up front. We still have a ways to go."


Again, more of the same.


Game recap.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> I think Martell deserves more talk. He's done extremely well and in my opinion, should be a no brainer for the starting SF spot.


I totally agree. I think he'll be in even better shape when defenses have to focus on Roy, too. ATL focused on Martell today (according to Wheeler or Barrett's blog), so with Roy in there to take some of the attention away, I think he's only going to get better.

And he's playing smart, too. He didn't score a ton today, but he dished some assists and pulled down 6 boards.

But Jones has been injured, and Outlaw hasn't proven himself so far. I think Martell deserves that spot, and hopefully, Nate will start him there at some point in the pre-season.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I didn't get to listen to the game, could someone share their opinoins on the PG's today, Jack/Blake/Sergio/Green?

Thanks


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

wastro said:


> I totally agree. I think he'll be in even better shape when defenses have to focus on Roy, too. ATL focused on Martell today (according to Wheeler or Barrett's blog), so with Roy in there to take some of the attention away, I think he's only going to get better.
> 
> And he's playing smart, too. He didn't score a ton today, but he dished some assists and pulled down 6 boards.
> 
> But Jones has been injured, and Outlaw hasn't proven himself so far. I think Martell deserves that spot, and hopefully, Nate will start him there at some point in the pre-season.


I don't really care what the starting line-ups look like for the next few games but I agree it'd be really nice to see at least one or two before the season starts with Webster starting at SF, ideally with Roy also starting at SG. I don't really care who else starts with them at this point (presuming Aldridge is there somewhere).


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Is Webster, perhaps, more valuable as a spark of the bench? He could win 6th Man of the Year. Maybe we'll start Jones at SF. He played well in the first preseason game.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

NathanLane said:


> Is Webster, perhaps, more valuable as a spark of the bench? He could win 6th Man of the Year. Maybe we'll start Jones at SF. He played well in the first preseason game.


See, I think that's an interesting point. Last year, it was Outlaw who was better off the bench than as a starter. Maybe we start Martell and see how it impacts him and Travis?

I don't see Jones starting the first game of the season, though -- not if he doesn't play again in the pre-season.


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

count me as a webster skeptic, but I was happy to see he pulled down some rebounds today.

That's 3 good games in a row for martell which I don't believe he's done before. of course it's pre-season, but still encouraging.

However, anointing him as the starter is quite premature. Nate may be opening the door on the doghouse martell is in but I seriously doubt that 3 preseason games have earned him the job yet.

If he continues what he's doing thre the rest of the preseason he has a chance, but I think nate will want to see how martell performs in regular season games before he rewards him with the start.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Martell had 12 pts on 4 shots and added 6 boards and 3ast!?!? That's the progress we're all looking for. Big props to MW! Very productive and efficient.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Watch out Blake and Jack....Green is commin for that #1 spot!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> Watch out Blake and Jack....Green is commin for that #1 spot!


How soon until the "START GREEN!!!" threads start popping up like they did for Sergio last year? :biggrin:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

To early for Webster for MIP?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

wastro said:


> How soon until the "START GREEN!!!" threads start popping up like they did for Sergio last year? :biggrin:



Probably about as often as the guards have good and bad games, respectivly. At the same time, Blake and Jack have been playing pretty steady so far in the pre season. Steady will have to hold the line until somebody steps up and plays good consistently.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I think roy and lma will be taking the lions share of the shots in that first unit. For this reason, i think martell might fit better in the second unit.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Samuel said:


> I think roy and lma will be taking the lions share of the shots in that first unit. For this reason, i think martell might fit better in the second unit.



Only until other teams double them. You need as many offensive players as you can get. That's like saying SA shouldn't start Ginobili because Duncan and Parker will take most of the shots. Or not starting James Worthy because Magic and Kareem will take most of the shots.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Only until other teams double them. You need as many offensive players as you can get. *That's like saying SA shouldn't start Ginobili because Duncan and Parker will take most of the shots.* Or not starting James Worthy because Magic and Kareem will take most of the shots.


Newsflash mm! Manu comes off the bench these days to provide the Spurs a scoring punch in their 2nd unit. He started less then half the games last season and came off the bench for all 20 games of their championship run.

That said, I'd probably rather have a true outside threat like Jones or Martell matched with Roy's ability to drive and kick. I think the talent levels of the three SFs are relatively equal so it comes down to who fits best. 

STOMP


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

From what I have read so far, I think Martell would be best on the first unit, and here is why. When interviewed recently, Nate said that Outlaw can get his own shot, and Martell can not yet. So that being said, and with him shooting much better, I think having him on the floor with Roy/Aldridge would allow some pressure relief.

Now, lets make it more confusing. Lets add Jones back into the mix. A lot of people forget about him because he is on the injured list right now, but he played pretty well in the pre season games he was involved in.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

STOMP said:


> I'd probably rather have a true outside threat like Jones or Martell matched with the rest of these starters then Travis. I think the talent levels of the three SFs are reletively equal so it might come down to who fits best with the others.
> 
> STOMP


The one clear advantage Outlaw has over both Webster and Jones is that he can get his shot off any time he wants to. To me, that sounds like a better second unit asset than a starting unit, given that Roy and Aldridge will be commanding double teams that'll help make space for guys like Webster and Jones who need it.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

STOMP said:


> Newsflash mm! Manu comes off the bench these days to provide the Spurs a scoring punch in their 2nd unit. He started less then half the games last season and came off the bench for all 20 games of their championship run.
> 
> That said, I'd probably rather have a true outside threat like Jones or Martell matched with Roy's ability to drive and kick. I think the talent levels of the three SFs are relatively equal so it comes down to who fits best.
> 
> STOMP




Since when? I'm not trying to argue, I just thought Finley came off the bench for them.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Samuel said:


> I think roy and lma will be taking the lions share of the shots in that first unit. For this reason, i think martell might fit better in the second unit.


From what I can tell, Outlaw takes a higher volume of shots while he's in there. Since he's a little better still at creating his own shot, I'd rather him come off the bench. If Martell plays with two good playmakers in Blake and Roy, as well as a good low-post threat in Aldridge, I think he'd fit perfectly with the starting five.




moldorf said:


> However, anointing him as the starter is quite premature. Nate may be opening the door on the doghouse martell is in but I seriously doubt that 3 preseason games have earned him the job yet.


I wasn't aware Webster was in Nate's doghouse. Based on minutes played, Outlaw's tardiness which resulted in a fine, and Outlaw's lack of conditioning, I'd say if anyone is in the doghouse it's Outlaw.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

ProZach said:


> From what I can tell, Outlaw takes a higher volume of shots while he's in there. Since he's a little better still at creating his own shot, I'd rather him come off the bench. If Martell plays with two good playmakers in Blake and Roy, as well as a good low-post threat in Aldridge, I think he'd fit perfectly with the starting five.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I definitly agree with you on the doghouse stuff. If anybody is in the doghouse, it is Outlaw. Martell has done nothing but the right thing since he had that serious talk with Monty Williams this summer.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Since when? I'm not trying to argue, I just thought Finley came off the bench for them.


I'm not sure when exactly, but last season

STOMP


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

STOMP said:


> I'm not sure when exactly, but last season
> 
> STOMP



To be honest, I think both of you are right! Last year Popovich really changed around the lineups from week to week depending on how players were performing. I remember games where both came off the bench, and I remember that during the playoffs, Manu was shuffled between starting and coming in off the bench, depending on the matchups and how he was playing. Pop has never been afraid to send a player to the bench if he felt they needed it.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

hasoos said:


> To be honest, I think both of you are right! Last year Popovich really changed around the lineups from week to week depending on how players were performing. I remember games where both came off the bench, and *I remember that during the playoffs, Manu was shuffled between starting and coming in off the bench*, depending on the matchups and how he was playing. Pop has never been afraid to send a player to the bench if he felt they needed it.


Sorry but you're remembering things incorrectly. Ginobili came off the bench for the entire postseason and more then half the games he appeared in during the regular season.

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/emanuel_ginobili/career_stats.html

He has started 209 of the 360 NBA games he's appeared in.

STOMP


----------



## blazerguy (Jun 29, 2006)

FYI, Minnesota pretty much got rocked by Atlanta today (Atlanta 103, Minnesota 77). Our preseason victory over Atlanta suggests that we won't have to worry too much about Minnesota this season. Can't wait for the regular season to begin! :yay:


----------

